# Question! Anavar and Diabetes (Type 1) for Women?????



## Johnyb (Sep 2, 2012)

Quick question ladies and gents... I've been doing some research along 
with my honey and she would like to possibly try cutting with Anavar 
for 10-12 weeks.  

Side note: She is currently sitting around 16% BF (per 9 point caliper
measurements)

Based on research it seems a perfect dose for ladies it 10mg ED for 
10-12 weeks.  Seems anymore can cause some adverse sides.  I 
also realize even at 10mg ED this could cause some minor sides as
well.

One question she wants to know is how this will effect her diabetes.
She keeps thing under good control on the daily and use an Insulin 
pump to regulate her sugars.  

Any feedback from some advanced ladies or some you mates that 
have helped your ladies using var it would be great to hear from you.

BTW... I could have her setup an account on here as well to chime in
if needed. Otherwise she will keep an eye out here. 

Thanks in advance guys.

JohnyB


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 2, 2012)

Anavar has the ability to lower blood sugar levels.  IMO I would be very cautious about letting her use it.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2012)

Anavar will crush HDL cholesterol. Many diabetics have a poor lipid profile to begin with. 

I would want to see her current lipid labs before advising her.

Controlling BG levels should be no problem though.


----------



## Johnyb (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys... I believe she has some blood work schedule soon. If so we will get 
results and post.  

JohnyB


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 2, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> Quick question ladies and gents... I've been doing some research along
> with my honey and she would like to possibly try cutting with Anavar
> for 10-12 weeks.
> 
> ...



You should get her blood work done first, before talking about any kind of cycles, especially she's diabetic

http://www.isteroids.com/steroids/Anavar-Oxandrolone.html


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 2, 2012)

Im pre diabetic, i control it through exercise and diet. I did a var cycle a last year and it screwed up my sugar levels. i started to have low blood glucose it was coming in between 60 and 68, my doc had to do all kinds of blood tests to see what was going on. Of course i couldn't tell her i was taking var, so i stopped my cycle after three and half weeks. Man was i pissed off, it was working so good my strength was up, joints felt awesome, the fat around midsection was melting off, and i had to stop. Low BG levels is not a joke, very dangerous. 

If she is going to do this she needs to be very careful, IMO i wouldn't do it, it's not worth it!


----------

